# Medtner Piano Concerto 1 and many thanks



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear All

I have posted a few times this year after my full time caring role came to an end in February. Getting over the loss a loved mother has been very hard and I am still in the process of doing so. As someone said to me recently it is like having to learn to do everything all over again but this time on your own. I am mindful that as my journey through grief is slowly easing, others may just be experiencing the start of their own. If any such person is reading this thread please be assured it will ease. I accept now it will always be in my life but at a reduced level. Hang onto your memories and always remember the pain of grief reflects the price we pay to love someone dear to us. This will be my first festive season without mum, but classical music will help me to positively fill my time.

I would like to thank members for the recommendations they made in response to my various posts. As the saying goes “it is a funny old world”. At present in the background I am listening to Medtner’s first piano concerto. Following up on another’s suggestion from this forum, I stumbled through YouTube and various links to land on this concerto. Never heard of the composer before and now I am really enjoying this concerto. I have tried a few of his piano sonatas and liked what I heard. Still have two further concertos to explore. There in lies the beauty of classical music. Follow up a recommendation here and come upon something new and beautiful to experience.

This is a lovely forum, where relative inexperienced newbies like me can read and learn from threads, seek answers and recommendations. Replies are friendly and helpful. I was reading a thread recently raised on Brahms and I will need to revisit some of his works. So to everyone here I would just like to say

1) Thank you for those who replied to my threads. I will never know the technical side of classical music but I will enjoy the great pleasure of listening to it in the coming years. Living alone now the music is becoming increasingly important to me.
2) Beyond this forum I hope anyone who reads this has a great festive season as best you can in Covid restricted times. 
3) Thank you all for being part of a great forum. Social media, trolls, etc, can be very negative. It is lovely to find a friendly, informative, positive forum. I note there are the odd disagreements but they seem mostly on friendly terms.

I know I am now on the mend as my sense of humour returns. I will be glad to see the back of 2021, something I have never felt before about any prior year in my life. So I hope 2022 will be better for me and everyone else on this forum. It is still a beautiful world and classical music is a big part to me. Recently I sat and listened to the Brahms Piano Concertos and wondered why so long since I heard them. I listened to them throughout my wait during mum’s five hour heart surgery in 2006. 

Just a thought. Wonder if there has ever been a thread asking members to link a piece of music with a major event in their life eg wedding, that eyes across the room moment, like me above trying to relax in a tough moment, etc. You hear it again and flash back to the past moment. Okay not very technical but perhaps fitting in the festive season.

Very best wishes to all.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good to hear from you again. May things continue to ease for you and may music continue to assist you in the process.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

whispering said:


> ... I would like to thank members for the recommendations they made in response to my various posts. As the saying goes "it is a funny old world". At present in the background I am listening to Medtner's first piano concerto. Following up on another's suggestion from this forum, I stumbled through YouTube and various links to land on this concerto. Never heard of the composer before and now I am really enjoying this concerto. I have tried a few of his piano sonatas and liked what I heard. Still have two further concertos to explore. There in lies the beauty of classical music. Follow up a recommendation here and come upon something new and beautiful to experience. ...


Thanks for your thoughtful post. By coincidence I listened recently to Medtner's Piano Concerto No. 1 also, and found it to be excellent: technically difficult though well written for the instrument, and seeming to come straight from the heart.

Linking a composition to a life event is a great idea and would be a good thread to start.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry about your loss. Glad you are recovering. I also like Medtner but mostly the Piano music. I have to "work" on the concertos some more i guess.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

golfer72 said:


> Sorry about your loss. Glad you are recovering. I also like Medtner but mostly the Piano music. I have to "work" on the concertos some more i guess.


I'll second this from the bottom of my heart .


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Medtner's miniatures, the fairy tales and other miscellaneous pieces are really brilliant and overlooked.


----------

